# HELP!! FRONT SUSPENSION!!!!



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I own a 95 nissan 200sx, has 130k miles ..... Anyways, just recently I can hear some sqeuaking in the front right side of my car. I'm thinking it's probably my springs or somewhat, but I don't know for sure. The only time I hear the squeaking noise is when I drive up a speedbump or when i drive on rough roads. I did not altar or change my springs (but i hope to do so...) They are still stock....Please help me out....should I change springs??? Please give me a detailed reply... Thanks alot...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

check out the lower spring pad, and also the lower control arm bushings, they tend to squeak when the weather gets colder.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please please please use the suspension forum!


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for your post, it didnt help me much because I found the problem. BUT Thanks anyways. So it was something to do with my spring, i was shaking the whole car to see watsup, and as i shook the driver side of my car, i noticed that the middle bolt supporting my springs don't move. The passenger side was moving A LOT, so i tightened it up and WALAAA...no more noise when i drive on speed bumps...THANKS..


----------

